# Anyone recognise this?



## Hairy Maclary (30/10/15)

Its not an STC but some kind of mock job. It came with a fridge from a lad on these forums, however he isnt sure of the make either.

Reason i ask is I'm trying to find the instructions to program it.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Mattrox (30/10/15)

Hairy Maclary said:


> Its not an STC but some kind of mock job. It came with a fridge from a lad on these forums, however he isnt sure of the make either.
> 
> Reason i ask is I'm trying to find the instructions to program it.
> 
> Cheers guys.


Try using the STC 1000 instructions with the set as the power button and the reset as the S button.

I recently bought an "stc 1000" which had this button config.


----------



## MHB (30/10/15)

If you take it out of the box it will probably have a very revealing sticker on it.
I have seen some very cheap temp controllers that are like a cut down STC with only one power option unlike the two (heat & cool) in most STC's
A lot like this one on eBay
Mark


----------



## Hairy Maclary (30/10/15)

Cheers matrox and mhb.

I've got the STC and the programming was totally different.

MHB's advice was spot on. Cracker it open and googled the model number. All sorted. 

I'll post the make and model when I'm back at my Pc.


----------



## superstock (30/10/15)

Try these instructions, they are from a 12 v version of what you have.


----------

